# Awful weather today...



## 3narf (6 Nov 2015)

...but I didn't let it stop me!

27.25 miles and 1500 ft of climbing, lost around the tiny Cotswold villages NW of Cirencester.

I got home dripping wet & hungry. Great stuff!


----------



## Brandane (6 Nov 2015)

Largs to Kilmarnock and back for me today. About 50 miles; not sure of the climbing. The weather was pretty grim here too; heavy rain both ways. I got home dry and warm. Thank you, Toyota!  
Cycling in the rain? Sod that.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Nov 2015)

Wet, windy and cold commute home made me appreciate the shower and cuppa more at the end


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2015)

Worthing to Barham. Didn't enjoy it much. Bailed to the train.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Nov 2015)

Wet, windy, horrible out there today ... well, I guess it must have been: morning commute for me was dry, no wind, very mild; evening commute was dry, warm, again not a whisper in the air.
I am the antithesis of @Brandane finder of rain


----------



## JoshM (6 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wet, windy, horrible out there today ... well, I guess it must have been: morning commute for me was dry, no wind, very mild; evening commute was dry, warm, again not a whisper in the air.
> I am the antithesis of @Brandane finder of rain



I'm calling BS, You live in Glasgow after all and we all know it NEVER stops raining on the west coast. Except for 3 days a year when the sun and midges come out. I seriously don't think I've ever been to Glasgow when it hasn't rained. I can't imagine a sunny Glasgow. 

Rained a little in Fife today I think but it's been nice tonight.


----------



## Brandane (7 Nov 2015)

JoshM said:


> I'm calling BS, You live in Glasgow after all and we all know it NEVER stops raining on the west coast. Except for 3 days a year when the sun and midges come out. I seriously don't think I've ever been to Glasgow when it hasn't rained. I can't imagine a sunny Glasgow.
> 
> Rained a little in Fife today I think but it's been nice tonight.


Glasgow isn't REALLY on the west coast! I am, and many's the time it's been pishing down here, yet you only have to cut over the Haylie Brae into Kilbirnie and find it's dry. There's a scientific explanation for why it rains so much more on the Atlantic facing coast, but it's too late just now for me to find out. It just DOES! 

Edit..... Convectional rainfall; and Glasgow is in the "rain shadow", hence why @Pat "5mph" manages to stay dry on her bike while I am reaching for the car keys.
Oh and while we're on the subject of weather ..... BBC/Met Office forecast just 12 hours ago promised us a pleasant day today; no sign of any rain. As a result I was a bit miffed at having to work today (hence being up at stupid o'clock on a Saturday). I am surprised therefore to find lots of wet stuff falling out of the sky, but when I check the forecast they are now saying heavy rain ALL day. WTF? Same for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday too. Welcome to winter - well actually the only difference between this weather and May/June/July/August is that it is a couple of degrees colder; and darker.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2015)

30 deg in Hanoi, was actually a bit hot


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

Well, I _did_ let the weather beat me today.

It's windy and relentlessly hammering down; I was going to tag along with one of the local shop rideouts but opted to make tea and toast in bed for Mrs3 & myself! 

Two days of elective soaking was a bridge too far...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2015)

Monsoon here - bike staying in garage.

Off to play some bowling this pm and then settling down to enjoy(?) Stoke vs Chelsea.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2015)

Monsoon here too...but still high 20s


----------



## Mugshot (7 Nov 2015)

Wet and windy commute this morning, blowing a big SSW. Did a 34 mile north/south there and back 21.5mph average going out, 12.8mph average coming back nearly getting blown to a stand still at times, character building apparently.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2015)

Looked promising this morning @ 6.30am. Both up raring to go! (for a change) .
Mr M off to play golf .
I got the bike all ready to go then cracked on with some "chores" before we set off.
In the middle of cleaning the windows it started piddling down and hasn't stopped .


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2015)

Built up mini cks new bike ready for xmas instead while hes visiting granny instead.


----------



## uclown2002 (7 Nov 2015)

That's why I have a turbo............


----------



## Globalti (7 Nov 2015)

We got bright sunshine for about 45 minutes around midday but set off too late for an 18 miler and only just stayed dry.


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Wet and windy commute this morning, blowing a big SSW. Did a 34 mile north/south there and back 21.5mph average going out, 12.8mph average coming back nearly getting blown to a stand still at times, character building apparently.



Hey, a work colleague of mine lives in Haverfordwest and he's just bought a road bike & hoping to get fit...


----------



## Mugshot (7 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> Hey, a work colleague of mine lives in Haverfordwest and he's just bought a road bike & hoping to get fit...


If he rode this morning he might never try again!! 
If he wants a ride buddy drop me a pm for my details and I'll happily do what I can to help


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2015)

Mugshot said:


> If he rode this morning he might never try again!!
> If he wants a ride buddy drop me a pm for my details and I'll happily do what I can to help



Fantastic- I'll pass it onto him!


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2015)

My mates all cried off for our early ride, so I decided to have a lie in and go out after, 40 odd miles of warm and dry but windy for me, getting back just on sunset.


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Nov 2015)

Didn't stop me either.

35 miles & just under 3000ft of climbing.

3" of water settled on the road in some places plus I got soaked by plenty of passing drivers. Strangely enjoyed tho


----------



## Iainj837 (7 Nov 2015)

Very wet this morning thank god for my weatherproofs


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

250 miles in the rain mostly round the M25 and M11 (in my van) in pretty atrocious conditions, to view and buy a new bike


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> 250 miles in the rain mostly round the M25 and M11 (in my van) in pretty atrocious conditions, to view and buy a new bike




What is it?

No ride for me. Pressure washing my driveway in the rain!


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2015)

Blowing a gale, Grey and wet in Denmark today but 14 degrees. Its usually bitterly cold by now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2015)

@JoshM @Brandane I escaped it again!
Heavy rain all day, apart from when I set out this morning at 7am, and for my return ride at 7pm 
Told you: I'm a rain repellent, must be the waterproof trousers I always carry in my panniers but never need


----------



## Brandane (7 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> must be the waterproof trousers I always carry in my panniers but never need



I'm gonna get me some of them! Maybe I need to ditch the sunscreen that I have been carrying around .


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> What is it?
> 
> No ride for me. Pressure washing my driveway in the rain!


Giant Trinity 2 composite TT bike, gonna give it a proper go next year hopefully, did my first club season this year and a couple of "opens" on my road bike with clip ons.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Giant Trinity 2 composite TT bike, gonna give it a proper go next year hopefully, did my first club season this year and a couple of "opens" on my road bike with clip ons.




At the motor racing track, I remember reading about it. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> At the motor racing track, I remember reading about it. Enjoy your new bike!


was that the Snetterton ride?


----------



## Hyslop (7 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Monsoon here - bike staying in garage.
> 
> Off to play some bowling this pm and then settling down to enjoy(?) Stoke vs Chelsea.


Chucked it down here too,as you can imagine.What with the dark morning,the rain and a busker playing carols,the morning was depressing.Still,I thought,theres the turbo to look forward to.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Chucked it down here too,as you can imagine.What with the dark morning,the rain and a busker playing carols,the morning was depressing.Still,I thought,theres the turbo to look forward to.


yes did an hour and a quarter myself on mine


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> was that the Snetterton ride?




Yes, and now you'll tell me it wasn't a TT...


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes, and now you'll tell me it wasn't a TT...


Ha ha no it was a charity ride, but ive written on many threads about my TT adventures so it could have been any of them!
But thanks anyway, I do hope to "enjoy" it (if you can enjoy turning yourself inside out) just be nice to turn up with proper kit and try to do it justice with a good winters training.


----------



## JoshM (7 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @JoshM @Brandane I escaped it again!
> Heavy rain all day, apart from when I set out this morning at 7am, and for my return ride at 7pm
> Told you: I'm a rain repellent, must be the waterproof trousers I always carry in my panniers but never need



I had the waterproofs and STILL got soaked, thankfully it was only 4miles and there was tea at the other end. Maybe it's me that's cursed come to think of it...


----------



## Brandane (12 Nov 2015)

The flooding from last weekends deluge of rain has just about subsided; now storm Abigail is brewing up! The winds are already making themselves heard, and we have another 5 days of heavy rain and strong winds to look forward to. Whatever happened to the nice cold, frosty, clear, calm periods of winter weather that used to be common? Have they gone forever, replaced by incessant wind and rain for months on end? It certainly seems that way if the last few winters are anything to go by.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> The flooding from last weekends deluge of rain has just about subsided; now storm Abigail is brewing up! The winds are already making themselves heard, and we have another 5 days of heavy rain and strong winds to look forward to. Whatever happened to the nice cold, frosty, clear, calm periods of winter weather that used to be common? Have they gone forever, replaced by incessant wind and rain for months on end? It certainly seems that way if the last few winters are anything to go by.


I'm fed up of it already and it has barely begun. Got out a spin this morning since it might be the last for a couple of days. Not sure I even enjoyed it. Already getting breezy and the road was covered in mucky puddles.


----------



## Brandane (12 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm fed up of it already and it has barely begun. Got out a spin this morning since it might be the last for a couple of days. Not sure I even enjoyed it. Already getting breezy and the road was covered in mucky puddles.


I feel your pain. I don't mind the occasional spell of bad weather (bad = wet and/or windy; cold is not so much of a problem for me), but when it goes on for months at a time it really does wear me down. Especially when you don't get a summer to compensate! No wonder cycling hasn't taken off as a mainstream activity in this part of the world; just the odd nutter (I include myself in that category ) who would probably do a lot more miles if the weather was better.


----------



## arch684 (12 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm fed up of it already and it has barely begun. Got out a spin this morning since it might be the last for a couple of days. Not sure I even enjoyed it. Already getting breezy and the road was covered in mucky puddles.


Did the same this morning Mo.Looking at the forecast i think it will be the dreaded turbo for the next few days


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2015)

32 degrees outside here in Ho Chi Minh City...we've come into an air conditioned coffee shop to cool down


----------



## Brandane (12 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> 32 degrees outside here in Ho Chi Minh City...we've come into an air conditioned coffee shop to cool down


You can fall out with people on here, you know! Where is that "ignore" button? 

Anyway; we are forecast to get 32 degrees tomorrow, so stick that in yer pipe and smoke it . What? You are talking CELSIUS? Ahhhh ...... I'm still on good old fahrenheit .


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> You can fall out with people on here, you know! Where is that "ignore" button?


Have a holiday too


----------



## 3narf (12 Nov 2015)

Well, it's cool and sunny here this morning. You _might_ say perfect cycling weather!

I'm full of cold and have 101 minor jobs to do...


----------



## lucksmith (12 Nov 2015)

Aye, I'd say _perfect _weather today. I've got the day off so I'd planned a few chores then a 30 mile ride.

That was until I got a flat on the way home from work yesterday and realised I'd misplaced my pump. Finally found it this morning but then remembered I'm booked to give blood around midday, so probably best not to go for a long(ish) ride. Checked the weather and looks like rain tomorrow & Sat :-/

I was hoping to get the good ride in today and have tomorrow off as I was planning another long(ish) ride on Saturday but it's all gone to pot.

Still, on the bright side, at least I've got my bike back on the road so I don;t have to bus it to the donation centre later = £4 in my pocket ;-)


----------



## 3narf (12 Nov 2015)

I once gave blood then cycled home; when I got home I couldn't stand up. I was shivering, smashed down by 'flu. I had about two weeks off I seem to remember.

I suppose I must have been teetering on the brink but being depleted of an armful of blood sent me over the edge...


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2015)

Did you contact the blood people to tell them you were ill?!


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2015)

Weather is pretty crap, but nothing unusual for Autumn. What puzzles me is the Met Offices recent propensity to issue a Class 12 Nature Deathkill Slaughter Insanity warning for what is a lively, but relatively normal for the time of year event. These warnings are becoming so over used they're losing their impact, so when a real nasty one comes along people won't be so inclined to listen.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2015)

Well, Abigali was a non event here, unless they made a mistake and it's coming tomorrow instead.
Got a nice tailwind on the commute home


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2015)

When I heard Abigail was visiting today and wanted to blow hard I immediately wondered "is she single"?!


----------



## HLaB (12 Nov 2015)

Its a strong wind here but other than that it unseasonably mild and dry, the heavy rain is forecast and lower temperatures for tomorrow AM (Perfect timing for my commute ). Then its supposed to turn into a beautiful cloud free day (just when I'm in the office ). The heavy rain is forecast then to come back (just in time for Saturday ).


----------



## Brandane (12 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, Abigali was a non event here, unless they made a mistake and it's coming tomorrow instead.
> Got a nice tailwind on the commute home


Aye, it was worse here last weekend! Looks like Abi didn't fancy the central belt and headed further north than forecast. Still some strong winds around, but not as bad as expected. Thankfully. I don't like it when the slates start coming off the roof .


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> When I heard Abigail was visiting today and wanted to blow hard I immediately wondered "is she single"?!




Get on the naughty step

NOW!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> I don't like it when the slates start coming off the roof


True, if you were cycling in winds like that, you would have to wear a h....t


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Get on the naughty step
> 
> NOW!


----------



## Brandane (13 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> True, if you were cycling in winds like that, you would have to wear a h....t


Slates fall on pedestrians too, perhaps if .......... Oops sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## glenn forger (13 Nov 2015)

November is the wettest month. There's another front coming from the west today and tomorrow.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> When I heard Abigail was visiting today and wanted to blow hard I immediately wondered "is she single"?!



I nearly got blown off on my ride yesterday


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Nov 2015)

glenn forger said:


> November is the wettest month.


Nay, the wettest month here is July


----------



## Brandane (13 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nay, the wettest month here is July


Take your pick from any 12, there's not much between them these days. Abigail might have been a damp squib, but still enough to finish off a length of flashing on my roof. More expense I could do without .


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2015)

Roof fixed by local roofer after Abigail's visit. Goodbye Abigail; hello Kate. Chucking it down here again.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Roof fixed by local roofer after Abigail's visit. Goodbye Abigail; hello Kate. Chucking it down here again.


Could you not move abroad where they badly need rainfall?


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Could you not move abroad where they badly need rainfall?


I'm just waiting for the call from Bob Geldof.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> I'm just waiting for the call from Bob Geldof.


From this Bob - 'Sodoff'

See I answer this post and the rain has just blanked out Helensburgh..


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2015)

Weather forecasters? I wouldn't pay 'em in buttons.
Got up early for a ride today before the forecast weather apocalypse (due late morning they said), got soaked by the rain that started when I was about 2 miles from home and kept me company for the next 6 miles or so.
Cleared up by the time I got home a couple of hours later, obviously, and stayed clear until gone noon...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Nov 2015)

Do we need to ask who is under this lot?


----------



## gavgav (14 Nov 2015)

My half century a month challenge is looking in serious jeopardy now. Not been able to get out at all in November yet, my plan was this weekend, but weather was dire today and looks pretty much the same tomorrow. Busy next weekend and the following Saturday, so basically Sunday 29th is my only chance of getting out this month!


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 109971
> 
> 
> Do we need to ask who is under this lot?


I'll be the wee red dot in amongst the yellow bit then?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Nov 2015)

Two weeks today is when I last got out. 

Really bad day here at the moment - heavy rain and pretty high wind. Just took a short walk down to the river which sits a couple of hundred feet below the house and it is in spate - saw two kayakers playing on it as well - mad people!

The mountain weather for those that are interested - today I was due to be scrambling Pinnacle Ridge on St.Sunday but aborted this a few days ago, a good move!

http://www.mwis.org.uk/pdf/weather-forecasts/LD-MWI-WM10647_2015-11-14_133740_3630000.pdf


----------



## Brandane (15 Nov 2015)

It's a good day for doing a tax return today. Much more of this constant rain and wind and I can see my already waning enthusiasm for cycling disappearing altogether. It's just been such an utter crap year weatherwise.


----------



## RegG (15 Nov 2015)

I managed to get out for a short ride last Monday but haven't been out since due to the weather mainly but also other commitments. Was hoping for a ride this morning but its blowing a gale and raining with it so reverted to the spin bike - but thats just boring!


----------



## Poacher (15 Nov 2015)

Here you go, @Brandane , a sig tune just for you.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Nov 2015)

Yesterday was the only ride I've had since last weekend, due to the weather.
Given the forecast I binned any thoughts of a ride today and arranged to do other stuff - however it's been nowhere near as bad as forecast and I'm a bit vexed that another chance for a ride has gone begging.
I know the weather is bad elsewhere, but in this day and age the inability to forecast the weather more than a couple of hours in advance is ridiculous when you consider how much money they spend at the Met Office.


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2015)

35 degrees and super humid in Phnom Penh today!!

10pm and it's still 27 deg out!


----------



## AM1 (15 Nov 2015)

Like most other places the weather has been horrible this weekend, didn't stop me going out for a ride today, although It was a bit dodgy In places


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2015)

The weather has been bad but people are over exaggerating there's been far worse and at least its been mild. Got out for 60 dry miles yesterday and another 45 dry miles today. Would have went for more but I had a bike fit in-between and the fitter advised against going further as he drastically altered the previous retul fit. I've more faith in him though, he's an expro and I've seen others excelling after his fits.


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2015)

No question of going out for a ride in 50mph wind. Only done 21miles this month so far due to crap weather . At least, the bike doesn't get dirty!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2015)

Just to cheer everyone up, the latest forecast updates show a chance of getting the first snow of the season for parts of the country next weekend.

I'm not holding my breath as a week is a very long time in weather forecasting.


----------



## AM1 (15 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> No question of going out for a ride in 50mph wind. Only done 21miles this month so far due to crap weather . At least, the bike doesn't get dirty!



I must admit that it was a rather blowy, character building though!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just to cheer everyone up, the latest forecast updates show a chance of getting the first snow of the season for parts of the country next weekend.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath as a week is a very long time in weather forecasting.



I saw that too - so based on current forecasting performance I'll be getting my short-sleeved tops back out for next weekend!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2015)

Just seen this picture, on a FaceBook page, I get updates from

The A629 (Halifax-Haworth road), just north of 'Denholme Gate', before Denholme village itself
The photo was taken from Long Causeway; the road that heads through Leeming (where Pace Research MTB, had their workshops in the early 90's) & Oxenhope








Submerged car is roughly where the red tractor is (map below the picture) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/40012


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Nov 2015)

Heavy rain, winds but supposed to be drier tomorrow. 

Oh happy days though my next job is in Qatar in a few weeks, no more sodding rain


----------



## Brandane (15 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> the latest forecast updates show a chance of getting the first snow of the season for parts of the country next weekend


Bring it on; I would much rather have snow than all this incessant wind and rain.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (15 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Bring it on; I would much rather have snow than all this incessant wind and rain.



Riding in snow is more fun than this constant rain and wind ☃☃☃


----------



## RegG (16 Nov 2015)

S*ds law today - the sun is out, its not raining and just a little blustery. Would have been good for a ride except my bike has gone in to get the gears looked at and have new bar tape fitted! Typical - it will be raining tomorrow!


----------



## Brandane (17 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Weather forecasters? I wouldn't pay 'em in buttons.
> Got up early for a ride today before the forecast weather apocalypse (due late morning they said), got soaked by the rain that started when I was about 2 miles from home and kept me company for the next 6 miles or so.
> Cleared up by the time I got home a couple of hours later, obviously, and stayed clear until gone noon...



The BBC forecasters (i.e. the Met Office) are very clever though. Geniuses I would say; from this bit in todays reporting of Storm Barney:


> Forecasters said the unsettled weather was the result of a series of low pressure systems moving in from the Atlantic.



Well who would have guessed! 
Just for the record; it's chucking it down again here. We did get a dry few hours this morning (just long enough to get the front wheel off the motorbike, take it to get a new tyre fitted, then get soaked refitting the wheel!). 60 mph winds and heavy rain tomorrow; FFS are we EVER going to get calm, dry spells of weather like I remember were the norm just a few years ago?


----------



## Postmanhat (17 Nov 2015)

Been off the bike for 3 weeks for with bruised ribs following a crash. So was determined to go out today now they're almost healed as my Christmas pudding stomach is here already. Got absolutely drenched for the first 30 minutes, but began to get back into it as it eased off. Lovely tailwind for the next 10 miles, then a bit of buffeting as I changed direction for a few miles. Then about 7 miles from home, the wind suddenly went ballistic in the space of about 15 seconds. With the return of the rain, it was definitely the other side of fun. Still, that's probably about as bad as weather gets round here till the poxy snow arrives. So - note to self - no more excuses for not going out!


----------



## Brandane (25 Nov 2015)

Make up your mind BBC!
The text forecast:


> *UK Today*
> Cloud and rain in the west. Sunny in the east.
> 
> Sunny and mostly dry in the east. Cloud and outbreaks of rain in the west will edge into central areas later, but brightening in the far west later.



The symbol forecast: (Unfortunately the text one seems to be correct ). This was supposed to be our last dry day for the foreseeable future too!


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Nov 2015)

gavroche said:


> No question of going out for a ride in 50mph wind. Only done 21miles this month so far due to crap weather . At least, the bike doesn't get dirty!


I hear ya; only managed 1317 miles myself. Lucky to eek out 1500 miles this month.
Quite a few turbo sessions though.


----------



## Postmanhat (28 Nov 2015)

Am getting the weather wobbles about tomorrow. Any sports psychologists out there?


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

The conveyor belt of Atlantic rain just keeps coming ....... @Pat "5mph" ; how do you manage to avoid THIS? Are you really in SE England but don't want to admit it?


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

View out my back window 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> View out my back window 5 minutes ago!


Yuck........................and here's mine out the kitchen window.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Nov 2015)

@Brandane @Mo1959 will you ever believe it?
So this morning there was a light drizzle, got to work fairly dry (effective waterproof trousers) at 7.30am, locked the bike up, it started to rain heavy.
During the day, I know it was stormy, could hear the rain on our tin roof, see it in my break.
At 6pm, before finishing, I took a peak out, all quiet, ok, no waterproofs needed.
15 min later I leave, the heavens opened while I was having a chat with a colleague: I said, better put my waterproof overtrousers on then.
She left, I did put them on, before I could unlock the bike it stopped raining completely.
Stayed dry till a couple of miles from home ... then ... I started thinking about this thread, about a certain rain magnet, was smiling to myself ... it started drizzling again! As soon as I stopped this train of thought it immediately stopped raining!!!
Conclusion: mine are lucky waterproof overtrousers, @Brandane makes rain by proxy. but my overtrousers power wins every time


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Brandane @Mo1959 will you ever believe it?



NO!


----------

